# Happy Friday!



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

This is what my desk looks like on a Friday when I'm by myself.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Its not a very happy friday here  My sisters pug is in the ER fighting for his life.

Your little weiner dog looks happy though


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Its not a very happy friday here  My sisters pug is in the ER fighting for his life.
> 
> Your little weiner dog looks happy though


Sending good thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

meggels said:


> This is what my desk looks like on a Friday when I'm by myself.


So not fair! I wanna take my dog to work with me!!!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Its not a very happy friday here  My sisters pug is in the ER fighting for his life.
> 
> Your little weiner dog looks happy though


Sending prayers to the doggie dogs.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for you prayers.

Unfortunately they made the decision to let him go. He started seizing last night and wasn't responding to treatment. It was the kindest thing for him to let him be at peace.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Thanks for you prayers.
> 
> Unfortunately they made the decision to let him go. He started seizing last night and wasn't responding to treatment. It was the kindest thing for him to let him be at peace.


I'm so sorry. Sometimes that's just the most loving (and by far the hardest) thing we can do for them.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> I'm so sorry. Sometimes that's just the most loving (and by far the hardest) thing we can do for them.


It was really hard for my sister. He was only 4. I am taking it pretty hard too. Bee was a special little pug and I know how much he meant to my sister.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that  4 is just too young. Do they know wht caused it?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Some more cute pics and a vid of thm...murph has a love/hate relationship with her lol. She oes home tomorrow night.




















Murph and Sascha - YouTube


----------

